# how to get birth certificate in india



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi All,

How to get birth certificate in India. I would like to know the official information  regarding this. Anyone gone through the process please share experience.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How to get birth certificate in India. I would like to know the official information  regarding this. Anyone gone through the process please share experience.


You need to go to the Municipal corporation where your birth was registered. You will need proof of your birth date like a Leaving certificate copy. In my case they also asked to get a letter from hospital stating some registration no. My friend is currently doing it on my behalf.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How to get birth certificate in India. I would like to know the official information  regarding this. Anyone gone through the process please share experience.


Ajay...

Its highly impossible to get a genuine birth certificate for you now with the indian local municipal or corporation office. The best way is to give your 10th or 12th leaving certificate which will b treated as a DOB proof.

Good Luck! Cheers.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

is it a new born's birth certificate or an adults? if it is latter then i'd say move on, no point, it is impossible to get one, use the 10th certificate instead that has your DOB on it. if it is the child's then you have to take the certificate given by the hospital to the council near you, they wil give you a form and a date, take the filled form there with the other documents and they wil give you the certificate there adn then


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

It is for myself Anjali. After giving 10th or 12th certificate does CO still asks for Birth certificate ? 



anj1976 said:


> is it a new born's birth certificate or an adults? if it is latter then i'd say move on, no point, it is impossible to get one, use the 10th certificate instead that has your DOB on it. if it is the child's then you have to take the certificate given by the hospital to the council near you, they wil give you a form and a date, take the filled form there with the other documents and they wil give you the certificate there adn then


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no they dont, we gave two affidavits, one from me and one from my parents stating the DOB


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

ok i will do the same then ... my actual problem is as follows 

My real birth date is XX-XX-1982 and I have related birth certificate which is in Marathi.

But, my parents have mentioned XX/XX/1983 as birthday in school so as to get admission hence this date has reflected in my all academic documents e.g. marklists , leaving certificate.

One of the other options is to have the XX/XX/1982 birth certificate and provide an affidavit justifying the reason why the birth date is different on all academic documents e.g. marklists , leaving certificate.

Thanks,
Ajay



anj1976 said:


> no they dont, we gave two affidavits, one from me and one from my parents stating the DOB


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

go with 83, why get into a hassle of changing? u wil get one more year of work


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

btw , if you do not mind can u please PM me the 2 affidavits you mentioned ..in case u have scan copy of those...



anj1976 said:


> go with 83, why get into a hassle of changing? u wil get one more year of work


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont have them


----------

